# Spring check, how's it look? Will I need to feed?



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

The cluster is hanging out in the top box. The top box is still really heavy, I'm guessing 40lbs. Think I will need to feed them sugar water this year?

Here's some pictures of the frames in the bottom box.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well it is Michigan and winter is far from over as the last few weeks of endless rain and snow with well below freezing nights. Feed them since they are in the top box. It may or may not be to long and you won't have to feed them.
Bees are now real expensive I feel why take a chance when 5 pounds of sugar made into syrup will last a hive a month almost.

 Al


----------



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

I put out a couple jars of sugar water using a boardman feeder. The first jar was emptied pretty quickly. I added a 2nd one about a week ago. Went out today, jar was only half empty and the bees are all gone. I'm not seeing any deads one either, apparently they up and left. 

The top box is still pretty heavy. I have a nuc due in. Should I try and take any honey for myself or give the next group a big head start? If so can I just leave everything and let the new bees clean everything up?


----------

